# What is this growing on the live rock ???



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

I have no idea what's growing on the live rock I just got -- it's crazy, I don't want to smoosh them now... but they look interesting and wonderful at the same time.

I have no clue, but the tank has been up for 48 hours.


Here's some hairs sticking out of the rocks too (keep in mind i'm a saltwater noob)


Side View of the tank


Front View -- new aquascaping. I'm going to be adding more live rocks to the left and the right hand side of the tank, right now it's just kinda sitting there. The top stone is using the backing to hold it up -- as you can tell on the side view.


I'm so stoked right now on how the tank is turning out.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

(all are thumnails --- click on them to get a larger image)

Here's a pic of the green stuff:


I got a new question about some white growth on the rocks.

can't ID it on the live rock -- anyone got any clues?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

kind of small right now, but looks like some kind of star polyp or nasty aiptasia, i would wait a bit and see what it develops into.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

peppermint shrimp took care of teh problem =D


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Definitely Xenia. Not a bad thing if you try to keep it one area. It's the stuff on the upper left of my tank. Just take a pair of tweezers and pluck the ones you don't want.


----------

